# Looking to get offshore sat/sun CC or Port A



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

Got the clearance to go if I can find a ride out. Sat or sun. Happy to troll or bottom drop. Have gear and tackle. Happy to chip in for gas, bait, etc. shoot me a text. 
612-669-2670

Branden


----------

